# Enada????



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

Anyone ever hear of it?? does it help?? I am sooo depressed and the panic is bad too. If I can get rid of one thing..or at least curb it??? I know I havent been here for a longgg time but u guys know LOTS.







Wonder if I should throw this on the IBS part too?? Nah I'll wait. Any info appreciated.LoveDeb------------------Keep moving forward...even if you must crawl.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Tried it. Did not like it at all!Gave me severe pain on my right optic nerve.Did not notice any benefit to my fatigue.Over priced waste of money. Your results maybe different from mine. Local news Dr. raved about it as "cure" for CFS. I don't see it.HTH - NickT


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I have never heard of this stuff. What is it? I'm sorry I can't help you. Is it a natural med or prescription and what does it do? Deb I don't think it would hurt to put it on the IBS board too, since there are a lot of members there.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Deb,Sorry, I don't know what it is. I've never heard of it either.Hope you can get some info on it.Nick, you are amazing. You are so "up" on things. Karen


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

> quote:Nick, you are amazing. You are so "up" on things.


Karen, I am also so broke, from trying all this expensive junk too.The most effective supplements I have found (that work for me) are the least exotic. Vitamins C, D, E, Zinc, Fish Oil, Folic Acid, Glucosamine, and Caltrate (calcium)I went back and found some links for you guys. Some of these people are tooting this thing as the second coming. Really recco'd for CFS, FM, and a host of others.Maybe I just had a bad experience with it. As Fox Mulder sez, "I want to believe."If money is no object in your life, try it. If bucks are tight, I'd say shine on this one.. http://www.enada.com/ . http://sleepdisorders.about.com/health/sle...&terms=%2BENADA . http://sleepdisorders.about.com/health/sle...com/article.htm .HTH - NickT [This message has been edited by NickT (edited 05-16-2001).]


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Nick!I'm with you----I'm going broke trying all these things, too. I've tried the Noni Juice thing, among a host of others, and now I just spent the money I had saved for some window treatments for the house on a Nikken magnetic mattress pad and pillow and insoles for my shoes. Have had it a month or so and I dont' know if it's done anything or not----I do sleep a little better and it is more comfortable than just our mattress, but perhaps that's only because our mattress wasn't in the best shape anymore? Damned if I do and damned if I don't, you know?! And the insoles-----they are suppose to give a person more energy throughout the day, but not me----my feet hurt so after a while that I have to take them out of my shoes. They feel like they weigh a ton (but they don't). Makes me feel more tired trying to carry the added weight around! And I even ordered the cushioned ones for added comfort and it's still not comfortable.Thanks for listing the info sites on this stuff. Doesn't sound all that swell to me. Sounds like they are "toting" it as a miracle cure and I just don't think there is such a thing. Some people may feel better with a particular coarse of treatment and the next person doesn't. Goes to show---everyone's body it different.Take care.Karen


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

http://chronicfatigue.about.com/health/chr...ly/aa031099.htm


----------

